# sealing polystyrene



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes it's me, again - I got a test piece of the _extruded_ foam I have cut it, glued it, wire brushed it and used acrylic paint on it.

Very please with how it looked until I put the PVA on it to seal it.

Is there something else I could use - in a matt finish?

Thanks

: victory:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> Yes it's me, again - I got a test piece of the _extruded_ foam I have cut it, glued it, wire brushed it and used acrylic paint on it.
> 
> Very please with how it looked until I put the PVA on it to seal it.
> 
> ...


 
Try a waterbased clear matt varnish. Should work !


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

crow said:


> Try a waterbased clear matt varnish. Should work !


would it be ok at very high temps - up to about 60?

:blush:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You can use ordinary household emulsion.


----------

